# How bad is it in Europe?



## José Herring (May 26, 2014)

Judging by the American media's reaction you would think the world is coming to an end. So how bad is it really and what's really happening? Are Neo Nazis and racist anti-immigrant parties taking over?


----------



## ghostnote (May 27, 2014)

What are you watching? FOX? The Nationalists/EU-Skeptic partys are at around 20%

There's no need to worry about the Nationalists in the EU-Parlament. The real Problem that the EU is facing is unemployment among youth, waste of tax money through nonsense investments (like BER) and things like TTIP.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 27, 2014)

Someone made the point the across Europe 91% of people haven't voted for far right regimes, and therefore the "message" of the polls isn't for everyone else to appease them. I don't know what the proportion of Tea Party supporters is in the US, but perhaps that's a rough equivalent. Still, it's pretty depressing all the same.


----------



## The Darris (May 27, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Mon May 26 said:


> Someone made the point the across Europe 91% of people haven't voted for far right regimes, and therefore the "message" of the polls isn't for everyone else to appease them. I don't know what the proportion of Tea Party supporters is in the US, but perhaps that's a rough equivalent. Still, it's pretty depressing all the same.



As a US citizen, I think that is a fair assessment. I haven't been following UK politics due to my countries own issues, but are the parties pushing further left and right too? This seems to a be a trend in our societies current standing. More and more we are seeing far left and rightists pushing their agenda whether it through legislature or public outcry. Whatever happened to the middle ground. The days when we had leaders who were shades of both colors is long gone.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 27, 2014)

Are we talking about the same USA? What passes for liberal in the Democratic Party since or before Clinton is further right than it's ever been. There is no left represented in mainstream American politics except for Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 27, 2014)

josejherring @ Tue May 27 said:


> Judging by the American media's reaction you would think the world is coming to an end.



Jose, do you have a link to a typical comment?


----------



## jamwerks (May 27, 2014)

Blood freezing shock here in France with the Extreme right winning last Sunday. Only consolation/explanation is that our current President makes Sarah Palin look like a rocket scientist, and the opposition is caught in numerous scandels, so very few even voted.


----------



## re-peat (May 27, 2014)

We, the Belgians, seem to have ended up somewhere "centre right" after the elections of last Sunday. At least, that's how it is being called. In my view, what is considered "centre right" these days is far, far more to the right than where it used to be. 
Extreme right took a massive beating though, but that only confirms my view that what people call 'centre' these days, is anything but : it appears to be a much smaller step for those on the far right to move to the so-called 'centre', than it is for anyone who finds him/herself on the other side of the divide.

All in all, not too depressing a result, I suppose, but not one to put us in any kind of mood to start singing "Happy" songs with much conviction either.

_


----------



## AC986 (May 27, 2014)

josejherring @ Mon May 26 said:


> Judging by the American media's reaction you would think the world is coming to an end.



Yeah but the American media is run by fucking morons.

If you want to know what the final outcome to the Euro and Eurozone will be, look no further than France. There's a bad odour wafting across the channel right now and I believe it's because Hollande can't stop shitting in his pants. 

One of the funniest parties was run by some guy in Poland who believes women are inferior to men and basically brain dead. Picked up 4 seats I believe.

Germans are basically status quo and very conservative. They will be the last to go, but go they will, back to the DM. They have become boring. This from a country that invented the Tiger Tank. Can't really believe it. Sad day. *Gunther??????*

The biggest mistake Millaband has made is to not offer a vote on whether the UK (or
remnants) stay in the EU or not. That could be a deal breaker for a lot of Labour voters.

Cameron should put a 2016 EU vote on the statute books today so that any change in government have to honour it. But he won't on account that he's a c**t.


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue May 27 said:


> Yeah but the American media is run by fucking morons.



Actually our foreign/global owned media is brilliant, it's the Sheep that are the morons as they clack their hooves in approval.
I saw it on the news and read it in the NYTimes, or read it on the internet, therefore it's true.

I believe what I see and experience, and all I see is 2 factions laughing their asses off backstage shaking hands, preparing for the next fundraiser.
Even my friends in the UK and Europe seems to led by similar Shepards, and to keep the Sheep from gaining any real knowledge through debate or discussion, groups of Neo Nazi's and false Tea Party candidates mixed with morons preaching communism and God is dead, are often purchased by the same 2 ongoing criminal enterprises, to make anything but them a viable candidate.

The smaller the Government the more success it's people have. Look at Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Belize, there are many more.
I thought the UK was going in the right direction, but now see Scotland wanting self control.

The trouble with Scotland, is that it's full of Scots.


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Tue May 27 said:


> josejherring @ Tue May 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the American media's reaction you would think the world is coming to an end.
> ...



Here's a quote. Below it is a link to the full article:

_An angry eruption of populist insurgency in the elections for the European Parliament rippled across the Continent on Monday, unnerving the political establishment and calling into question the very institutions and assumptions at the heart of Europe’s post-World War II order._


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/27/world ... .html?_r=0


----------



## AC986 (May 27, 2014)

Yeah it must have spooked the markets because they've gone up up up.


----------



## snowleopard (May 27, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue May 27 said:


> I don't know what the proportion of Tea Party supporters is in the US, but perhaps that's a rough equivalent. Still, it's pretty depressing all the same.


I would say your number is slightly low, but close. However the Tea Party (and their extremely well funded backing) are very vocal, and virtually control one of the two only parties in this country. If they don't control direct bills put forth by the Republican party, they use legislative maneuvering to strangle legistlation to at least insure others don't get their way. 

As to the "left" in this country, the true liberals, that may actually apply to about 40% of the population, maybe much more. But most of these people have little money, and few political connections or outlets. So they're stifiled. Even people like me who are center-left and support varous conservative legislation from time to time seem like a leftist outlier in today's US politics as represented.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 27, 2014)

chimuelo @ Tue May 27 said:


> The trouble with Scotland, is that it's full of Scots.



Never mind at least one ex-Scot is in LA although he doesn't call himself Bing Hitler these days.

In fact, if the truth be told there are probably more folks calling themselves Scottish in your country than here :wink:


----------



## AC986 (May 27, 2014)

I have an old friend here from Scotland called Jock who I've played golf with for years. He loves it when I do Sean Connery. I said to him the other day that if Scotland goes Indy I'll miss him. He said what?!? I said well won't you have to go back to Scotland?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2014)

> Even people like me who are center-left and support varous conservative legislation from time to time seem like a leftist outlier in today's US politics as represented



That's because, as I always say, the last liberal ideologue sighting was 30 years ago, and you're not an ideologue. But all conservatives are ideologues. A "moderate Republican" is simply one with the intelligence to know better.

But sure, occasionally conservative lawmakers propose legislation that makes sense, in fact once every few months you hear one say something that isn't totally bonkers. Sadly, it's extremely rare - and I say that without any sarcasm whatsoever.

The thing is, Bernie Sanders is totally mainstream by any normal standard (such as European or Canadian ones). He's a standard social democrat, that's all - nothing he says or proposes is the least bit extreme. And he's terrific.

***
Europe. The problem is that the Euro was too early. Can it last?


----------



## snowleopard (May 27, 2014)

Not to Americanize this thread, but the Tea Party is poised to have huge gains in the state of Texas. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/27/us-usa-election-texas-idUSKBN0E70CP20140527 (http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/ ... CP20140527)

Speaking of Sean Connery, a friend of a friend was once golfing at some fancy place and who should be in the group ahead of them? None other than Mr. James Bond himself. After 10-12 holes they caught up to them and the friend said to Connery that he was a big fan of his work. In a polite, statesmanlike voice Connery replied, "Thank you. I'd appreciate it if you'd respect my privacy", smiled, and went back to hanging with his group. 

The friend couldn't tell if Connery was being cordial, or a jerk. But what's so fun about the story is doing your own Connery impresonation with the line. Try it, you'll see!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 27, 2014)

snowleopard @ Tue May 27 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue May 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the proportion of Tea Party supporters is in the US, but perhaps that's a rough equivalent. Still, it's pretty depressing all the same.
> ...



I'm working on a theory that actually the proportion of ultra-right wing nuts / racists / homophobes etc hasn't actually changed at all, they're just better organised now. Obviously doesn't apply universally throughout history, but I'm yet to be convinced that a tide of popular opinion has changed in Europe or anywhere else. With a turnout of a third and a shift in the protest vote, it doesn't perhaps take as much as it seems to even win an election. Which is kinda scary in itself.

There again I live near London, where by UKIPs own admission people are too intelligent and well informed to vote for them, so perhaps I just never meet these mythical ordinary people whose views have changed.


----------



## AC986 (May 27, 2014)

I've played golf with Sean Connery and Christopher Lee, who incidentally is 92 today and just releasd a heavy metal track I understand. Awesome. :lol:


----------



## JonFairhurst (May 27, 2014)

THE INTERVIEW

INT, SMALL ROOM - DAY

MS. SMITH

Welcome Mr. Jones. Please tell me why
you are the right person to manage the
sales department of Widget, Inc.


MR. JONES

Widget, Inc. is the root cause of all of our
problems. I plan to cut income drastically
and will oppose any and all initiatives that
might lead to growth. I will blame all problems
on the CEO. I have the right to bring a loaded
gun to work every day and will tell the 
employees whom they can sleep with and
what medical procedures are allowed.

Oh, and I harbor a deep dislike
of women, minorities, and immigrants.


MS. SMITH

I'm sorry, but you are not qualified for any
position in this firm.

Security!



So how in the hell does MR. JONES succeed when he applies for a voter-appointed management job in government? You'd think that the ability to effectively manage people and govern would be a requirement.


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2014)

Personally I am not worried as the Federal Reserve and our recycled housing bubble money from China run global affairs atm.
They're doing pretty good I think.

Just think about it though, we sacrificed 50% of our equity to redistribute our wealth to Shanghai, then it gets recycled and sent back, even though the Eurostat and CIA "Debt Clock" has the commoners nervous.

Check it out for yourself. Go to the "debt Clock" used to sell Gold and make the Sheep tremble. Click on the World debt page, hover over any nation and notice the pop up that tells you the source of information.
The CIA and Euro Stats.

Do people actually buy this crap...?
I guess so.

I am selling Red White and Blue Sheers for the 2014 election, I expect to retire from the cash I make, especially if it says made in the USA.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2014)

The formal economic term for that is "booshwoogie."

But you can always tell that wanking with pliers would be more fun than reading something when you scan it and see the word "sheeple." "Sheep" is cose enoughl


----------



## cmillar (May 27, 2014)

Re: How bad is it in Europe?..... well, don't just limit it to Europe.

On another country.... one that's in a real mess.... the USA.

For one thing, it doesn't matter a single iota who the President is.

The President is basically a powerless figure-head. The country is run by the big oil companies (both American and European oil companies, the big banks (American and European) and Monsanto..... you have to follow the money trails, and the trails of the various Senators, Congressmen, and political lobbyists...... plus the media pundits, etc. etc...... its' endless.

We're all fairly familiar with what big oil does, and the banks too.

But, Monsanto has it's fingers in everything from food to pharmaceuticals, along with the Bayer Corp., and a couple of others from Europe. (.... you can start naming them!)

(People are naive if they think that Monsanto is just a company that makes Round-Up plant fertilizer.)

The tragedy is that Americans think they actually control the destiny of their country. The corporate-controlled media all help keep this myth going. 

The USA is more or less a playground.... a testing ground..... for those who want to exploit others and see what they can actually get away with in a so-called '1st world country'. It's still thought of as the 'new world' to many powerful people in Europe. It's the 'new world' to be exploited. You know.... make the money 'over there'.... it's just some place on the other side of the ocean. And, the USA in turn, does it's part of exploitation as well. Pretty well documented.

Worst of all, the USA is at fault for keeping it's citizens TOTALLY uninformed about life outside of the USA. You can't let them know that there is possibly a better, more civilized way of living than in the USA.... don't dare let anyone know that Europe is light-years ahead of America when it comes to social progress, having various forms of democratic-socialism that work, having various forms of health care that basically work despite some problems, has more concern about the health of it's citizens by banning harmful GMO's and other chemicals that aren't even tested in the USA, etc. etc.

I'm not totally naive to the various problems in Europe. Nowhere is perfect!

But, it's so sad that most Americans haven't a CLUE about life outside of America. That's what I've found the saddest.

I don't know the answer, except that people have to travel the world a bit and get some experience seeing how other people live. That would help.

If Howard Zinn's book, "A People's History of the United States" was read by every non-brainwashed American, then there might be a slight stirring. But, do people read anymore? (Not when your students can barely write a sentence upon graduating from high school!..... lets' not get into an education debate!)

That's my take on what's happening.

I'm just calling it like I've seen it.


----------



## AC986 (May 28, 2014)

cmillar @ Tue May 27 said:


> For one thing, it doesn't matter a single iota who the President is.



Hahahaa. Certainly very true atm.


----------



## chimuelo (May 28, 2014)

I think Soros and Buffet (Obama) have done a pretty good job, and by keeping the Pipelines final links from being connected as they prepare to get out of the Railroad moving Oil business, and offshore drilling investments in Brazil in Mexico,( American Enviromentalism ) we will usher in new oligarchs like the Koch brothers (evil builders of hospital wings and Oil barons too) so they too can wet their beaks, after all, we are not communists.

Monsanto is a monster corporation, but keep in mind they have brought food to a world where the people couldn't even feed themselves. They are partnered up with the Feds and lease rich farm lands across the Great Plains where we see 2013 was a
bumper crop in many states and also the year of record harvests.

I am sure global warming/cooling and changing weather patterns were the evil behind this "fattening up before the kill" move mother nature is going through.
I am living now in the heartland and left the Desert of Nevada, throwing my youngest son into the dens of iniquity. No more breast feeding, but rather feast or famine.
And for all of the ills in the world and visions of starving Americans walking like mummies to find a watering hole, it seems all of the paranoia created by media is just more ass gas from the mouths of paid Parrots.

My boy is knocking down major cash, even DJ'ing for a grand every now and then when he tires from the massive Union scale and overtime hours evil billionaires are offering to build more megaliths in hopes of bringing Jesus back, he performs at clubs packed with fine trim...........oh it' must be awful. 8) 

I travelled to Asia, Europe and Central / S.America, but my friend who was asked to play at the Swedish Rock Festival has never returned. Just sent for his family, and I regret never seeing Sweden.

He has travelled far more times than I and I take his word that Sweden is where all musicians should at least visit.

I hope to do that as I long for the harsh austerity measures of Europe where you only get a years pay instead of 2 years when you quit, and women tell the men what to do.
This sounds like Heaven to me....


----------



## snowleopard (May 28, 2014)

This might help differentiate a difference between Europe, and the US. Here’s an example of the United States political shift to the right, and far right. Not in one election with low turnout, but over the course of 40 years. 

This is all from the same politician: 

• Was a WWII combat veteran at Iwo Jima and Okinawa. 

• Open advocate of civil rights as early as the 1950’s. 

• Spoke out and voted against the Viet Nam war in 1964, and thereafter. 

• Strong advocate for federal spending on medical research, including large hospital funding, the National Institute of Health, and the creation of the Office for Rare Diseases Research. Saying the government covers medical research very well. 

• Co-authored the Endangered Species Act. 

• Supported the creation of the EPA, the Clean Air Act, and Clean Water Act. 

• Strongly supported expansion of the National Parks and USFS Wilderness Programs. 

• In 1996 reasoned since the cold war was over, the funding for defense should be scaled well back, and money should be spent on human needs, mostly medical ones, as the nation aged. 

• A man of faith, was very concerned about the advocay of greed and religion by conservatives, saying it was clearly not the key to salvation from Biblical teaching. 

This was Mark Hatfield, former senior senator from Oregon. Hatfield was a Republican his entire life. Today, his ideas would be considered “socialist” and he would not even get elected in a Democratic primary in most every state in the nation. He would likely be considered to the left of Chuck Schumer, Barbara Mikulski and Al Franken; so called “liberals” in the Democratic party. 

I don't see Europe having this kind of shift. But someone correct me if I'm wrong on any of this.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 28, 2014)

Great post, Snow.

Europe is a little different, but not by all that much. What has happened here is more of a centre right bias - there's not the mainstream hysteria of some of those issues here, national healthcare for all is under attack by the right but very much still mainstream. So it's not as far gone as the USA.

But the differences between the main UK parties are awfully thin. I saw a great programme before the last election, where members of the public were shown 5 manifesto policies each from Labour and Conservatives, first from 1979 and then from that year, without being told which belonged to which party. Everyone got all 10 right for '79, but the 10 present day were indistinguishable.

This is a superb column today about how unthinkingly lazy and generally right wing all parties here have become - http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfre ... mber-is-up


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 28, 2014)

Monbigot and superb in the same sentence? :lol: You really need to start reading more widely than the Guardian Guy


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 28, 2014)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed May 28 said:


> Monbigot and superb in the same sentence? :lol: You really need to start reading more widely than the Guardian Guy



And therein lies the problem. Many (ahem) perceive his stuff as wildly radical - in fact he talks a great deal of sense that is absolutely out of the mainstream, and the point is well made at the end of that very article. His stuff - unlike every other columnist I can think of - is fully referenced on his website.

Oh, and I've read more than my fair share of rabid right wing op eds, ta!


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 28, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed May 28 said:


> Stephen Baysted @ Wed May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Monbigot and superb in the same sentence? :lol: You really need to start reading more widely than the Guardian Guy
> ...



One thing in his favour of course is that he did do a fairly remarkable volte face over nuclear power in recent years, proving that he can see sense sometimes. But then we're veering off topic ...

To answer the OP, not too bad in the UK at all. Euro elections are in essence pointless as much of the power base in the EU resides with those who are not elected or accountable, so to effect change or influence policy is difficult. But the result this time in the UK might just mean that there is the chance of a referendum sooner rather than later for those wishing to either leave or forge an ever tighter political union. Time will tell.


----------



## José Herring (May 28, 2014)

@cmillar, you can talk about education. Imo the US has taken a big step towards ruining education even more with the adoption of new common core standards. Some of the books have floated into my sons private school and all I can say is, I'm very afraid. He has good old school teachers though and I've noticed this year, in 6th grade, he can express his thoughts in writing almost as well as your average high school student. Certainly better than I can. So it's not all bad 

@ Piet, the same thing is happening in the US, and now that I see it happening in Europe I'm wondering if our political spectrum shift is being exported to Europe.

Our "conservative" president Ronald Reagan, who is often cited as a Tea Party ideal, if one carefully looked at his record, would be considered " commie" by today's standard. It's a nightmare scenario come true if the Republicans gain any more power than they have right now. An America exist for me only mentality has gripped this country by masquerading as "individualism". This in no small part brought about by the white's fear of non-white races. 

Mexicans cranking out babies by the boatload. Whites trying to keep up appearances by overextending themselves financially making it harder for them to have families. So in 30 years they're expected to lose the majority in this country to Hispanics as the single largest ethnic group. I think this scares them and they've knee jerked way far right. I'm reading the same rhetoric coming out of Europe now with talks of "losing national identity".


----------



## AC986 (May 28, 2014)

josejherring @ Wed May 28 said:


> So in 30 years they're expected to lose the majority in this country to Hispanics as the single largest ethnic group. I think this scares them and they've knee jerked way far right. I'm reading the same rhetoric coming out of Europe now with talks of "losing national identity".



All white Americans in 30 years will all move to England and their American dream will become a reality.


*THEY WILL HAVE A KING AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AC986 (May 28, 2014)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed May 28 said:


> To answer the OP, not too bad in the UK at all.



Did you see Cameron when he was in Brussels last night where all the leaders were have a "shitting in their pants" meeting about the election results.

He walked over to the camera and put his face on. And went faffaffafafffafaffffa bullshit and now we have to tell the EU that their powers fafafafaffaaaffaf.

He's had four years to do that and the minute he shits his pants he decides nows the time. 

C**T!


----------



## JohnG (May 28, 2014)

josejherring @ 28th May 2014 said:


> Our "conservative" president Ronald Reagan, who is often cited as a Tea Party ideal, if one carefully looked at his record, would be considered " commie" by today's standard. It's a nightmare scenario come true if the Republicans gain any more power than they have right now. An America exist for me only mentality has gripped this country by masquerading as "individualism". This in no small part brought about by the white's fear of non-white races.



I agree. The right's rhetoric in the US is riddled with code-words that amount to stark racism. What's the birther so-called "movement" really about? It's about President Obama being black. Other son-of-an-immigrant stories in the US get passed around as chestnuts that symbolise the American Dream. Not his.

And in some instances, they don't even bother with code. We had a recent episode with an armed standoff by a guy, Cliven Bundy, who claimed to be defending his "rights" to graze livestock on Federal land without paying grazing fees. Most ranchers pay the fees. He was lionized by the right, conspicuously by Murdoch's Fox News, for facing down the government. Fox devoted a lot of air time to this issue, supporting Bundy.

Even after a racist rant in which Bundy suggests blacks were better off under slavery (which, to be fair, was denounced by many http://www.politico.com/story/2014/04/r ... 05982.html) there are still apologists out there defending him vaguely as basically correct. 

the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbnRnhrNFEY


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 28, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed May 28 said:


> Stephen Baysted @ Wed May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > To answer the OP, not too bad in the UK at all.
> ...



Hehe, sit on the fence Adrian why don't you? :mrgreen: 

It's definitely going to be interesting watching this play out until the GE next year. Next stop Newark - I think all bets are off on that one.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 28, 2014)

Of course i agree 100% with Snow and John that we've been pulled way over to the insane right, but Reagan seems like the wrong example to make that point.

He was the one who laid the groundwork for most of the problems we're facing today, after all.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 28, 2014)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed May 28 said:


> It's definitely going to be interesting watching this play out until the GE next year. Next stop Newark - I think all bets are off on that one.



Newark sounds good to me and from there, the Lincoln Tunnel to Ellen's Stardust Diner.
That's how I like my eggs in the morning.

Yes, yes I know I'm a bit away from the A1


----------



## chimuelo (May 28, 2014)

Of course the parties move further away as the population grows, because to keep citizens disengaged or distracted you need such divisions. Race, Gender, Income, Religion, you name it, they got it, why do you think they use a "Census." ???

Speaking of divisive tactics the oligarchs are masters at, just read here in this thread about how Obama is black...?
He's mixed, as am I, and as the majority of Americans will be within 30-40 years.

Yet we are told we must be white or Hispanic or black. Look at a job application, doubtful many composers ever needed to, but what about getting a student loan, or a shitty job at Mickey Dees, or even your speeding ticket.
Have you ever seen a checkbox for mixed race....?

We can't have this, it doesn't split or categorize the Sheep well enough, so ignore it and even force people of mixed race like me to be a white or black or Hispanic.

I sure am glad our kids will be smarter than we are, even if they never hold a degree.
I snapped out of it years ago, but sadly whenever I see this right/left/white/black/Hispanic nonsense, I often want to tell those speaking like this they are racists as they promote this agenda further by believing it...

Kids who are around 14-18 love watching a cartoon and a character named Uncle Ruckus.
I think some folks here would love a good laugh as it's about a blind black guy who doesn't know he's black, but listens to the American Media and acts accordingly.
It's really a riot.

FWIW I now live in rural America amongst those Southern Racists, and let me tell you we have Hindu, Muslim, Black, Indian Mexican and White farmers here and everyone gets together for the harvest and feasts that are massive, and all food is shared from every farm in the area.

This is the real America, not this dog and pony show/song and dance shit people are fed by the wealthy redistributors...

I get a palm/face every time I hear or read about this left and right nonsense.
It is the Haves and the Have nots, very simple really. And this is the same around the world.
Even Putin shows us how a Commie/Socialist/billionaire can further his agenda using "Human Rights."
The poor politicians and UN podium-speakers can't even figure out how to play against the very crap they created.
And why doesn't the Russian parliament have any Blacks or Hispanics...? They are racists too.........They don't like Obamas billionaires either, definitely racists.


----------



## AC986 (May 28, 2014)

You don't want to go near Russia if you're black. Bad idea. :lol:


----------



## chimuelo (May 28, 2014)

Not according to the Russian Call girls in Vegas......... :mrgreen: 

They recently moved operations after being betrayed by the Vice Cops who often come by the lounges and grab their keys, which translates to I'll see you in the room in 5 for a quickie.
I haven't heard of their new location which is usually an entire floor of Penthouse Suites. they are the life of the room when they come in with fists of cash.

Speaking of evil prostitutes.
Nevadans love Harry Reid. But even he runs into a situation where he needs quick cash, so he stands behind a podium and reads a speech prepared for him, where evil brothel owners need to be outlawed and he alone will fight this good fight to clean up our country, again.

Funny how once they send him some campaign contributions the matter is never brought up again until, well later this summer before the elections.

Take a peek at how Washington really works below, and again we love dirty Harry, as he spreads the wealth around in the form of EBT cards, if you are not on a Federal waiting list, you get your own laws written for you....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CbPsq0zY3ek (https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=p ... bPsq0zY3ek)

How can you get mad at such quality entertainment, yet believe it or not, many Americans believe this to be real... :mrgreen:


----------



## JonFairhurst (May 28, 2014)

chimuelo @ Wed May 28 said:


> ...why do you think they use a "Census." ???



Um, because the US Constitution requires it?

_ARTICLE 1 SECTION 2

...The actual Enumeration shall be made within three Years after the first Meeting of the Congress of the United States, and within every subsequent Term of ten Years, in such Manner as they shall by Law direct. _

As to why the census might include questions about race, don't forget that rotten 3/5ths number in the original Constitution...


----------



## chimuelo (May 28, 2014)

Since when was the oathe of office or the constitution a concern for our rulers/"public servants."
Only soldiers, doctors, firemen and police believe in the oaths they take, and amazingly get fired when they break their trust.

Breaking your oathe in DC guarantees a promotion, and whistleblowers are treated like jailhouse rats.
We really could use a Super Hero movie where the villians in DC get real justice.

We could have a giant fat bastard in a cape to represent the victims of obesity and have a big A on his chest ..........we shall name him Abdoman.
And they will write songs about him.

In all fairness JF, you and I agree on many things, I am just venting my disdain for the Mafia, I wish they'd leave DC and come back to Vegas.


----------



## JonFairhurst (May 28, 2014)

chimuelo @ Wed May 28 said:


> ...I am just venting my disdain for the Mafia, I wish they'd leave DC and come back to Vegas.



Me too! I go there twice a year for CES and NAB. As it turns out, corporations are much greedier than the Mafia was. Back in the day, you could get steak and lobster for $5 at a casino that wanted to attract gamblers. These days, a dirty buffet can cost over $35 per person. If you want a special deal at a Vegas restaurant these days, order a Happy Meal. It's cheap and they throw in the toy for free.

Two dollar tables with single-deck blackjack. Those were the days. And if you didn't win too much while card counting, you could leave with ten unbroken fingers.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 28, 2014)

"The best lack all conviction, while the worst are full of passionate intensity."


W.B Yeats


----------



## José Herring (May 28, 2014)

It just ain't Vegas without the mob. At least they had rules and followed a code. The corporations are ruthless!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 28, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu May 29 said:


> He [Reagan] was the one who laid the groundwork for most of the problems we're facing today, after all.



Ok, I am dying to hear an explanation on this...


----------



## NYC Composer (May 28, 2014)

josejherring @ Wed May 28 said:


> It just ain't Vegas without the mob. At least they had rules and followed a code. The corporations are ruthless!



Funny stuff. I played the Mafia club circuit in the 70's and saw sht I hope I never have to see again. Some code.

(but I assume you're joking)


----------



## AC986 (May 29, 2014)

chimuelo @ Wed May 28 said:


> Not according to the Russian Call girls in Vegas......... :mrgreen:



Yeah but they can still go medieval on your ass. 

And how the fuck has this turned into America again btw. :lol:


----------



## snowleopard (May 29, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed May 28 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan was the one who laid the groundwork for most of the problems we're facing today, after all.
> ...



No, not just one guy, that's unrealistic. And certainly not all of Reagan's policies. But a pillar of Reagan's governing can be traced to one simple sentence: "Government _is _the problem." And that theme, which he emphasized in a clear way, is what lead to all sorts of deregulation and individualism in this country. He also called Socialism a disease. That was translated by many to mean socialism=government. You remove the watch dog, and the predators who have no conscience, will trample all over those who do have one. 

Many others from that era took greed to the nth degree. Supply-side economics was also born from that era, and even though David Stocklein and Bruce Bartlett - two of his economic advisers - said it was useful then, but bad now and repeatedly speak out against it, it is the preeminent economic theory of nearly all conservatives, and many Democrats as well practiced to this day. Cut regulation, cut the government's ability to oversee and enforce rules and laws. Couple that with the austerity that was in some ways born in the 80's as well - such as cutting government funding and services to things like education, parks & recreation, medical research, etc. and you have today with the tea party using things like government shutdowns and debt defaults as tools for blackmail. This goes back to the root thinking that government is the problem. 

So, was it Reagan alone? No. Plenty more from that era, from Milton Friedman, Art Laffer, Jack Kemp, Bush Sr. (who once called Reaganomics "voodoo economics"), but Reagan was the president at that time, and the focus of those policies.


----------



## chimuelo (May 29, 2014)

Yes Adrian, it's my fault for turning the thread around, I apologise as I see a thread about world "leaders" anywhere and suddenly I am like Al Pacino in the movie Heat where he talks about a womans ass....

The EU, UK and USA basically raised 550,000,000 people out of poverty.
We should be proud instead of bitter against our wealthy leaders.

Just because the billionaires Reagan, Thatcher and Helmut Koch created run world Governments now, there's still enough scraps left over to make a decent wage.

I was a victim of Reagans trickle down economics.
Those were terrible times where musicians made as much as lawyers.

Meanwhile back at the ranch..........
I am glad to see the media making Europeans out to be nutty right wing racists.
It gives us a break from the endless blame game and victimization of skin color, etc.

Just like I was glad to see a Mexcian General Foreman attacked by our Union Business Agents years ago.
The poor chap told a Black Laborer what to do, as that is his job to delegate and assign duties. The Black Laborer refused to get into the 5 yard concrete buckets and jack hammer out the dried concrete he created by standing around and staring instead of watering the buckets as they flew back down from 60 stories up.
He called the Hall and within an hour the Union guys were all over him demanding he be re hired and calling him a racist, etc.

He sat down and was dazed, stunned by the assault upon him and when he looked up at me I simply replied "now you know what's it like to be a gringo.".....You sure you want to get your citizenship here....??? 0oD

If we could only send our Civil Rights Industry leaders to Europe for a year, but sadly they are needed as it's election season again, where Congress is absent, and the billionaires reward their media Parrots with billions in ads. They get fat every 2 years for carrying their billionaires water and making us out to be a nation of savages hell bent on killing off minorities and gays, and ushering back in the Messiah and the ancient texts as they look similar to our health care law, thousands of pages of contradictory mumbo jumbo to be translated any way the lawyers deem necessary at the time.

This will be a great season as the worlds best actors, liars and dividers get their faces plastered on the screens for the next 6 months. Experts with degrees from Rutgers in Gender Awareness studies, etc. whatever the hell that is.

Thank God for IEMs and Tivo.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 29, 2014)

snowleopard @ Thu May 29 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Batzdorf @ Thu May 29 said:
> ...



Gotcha. True - Reagan did say that "Government _is _the problem." Well, those words anyway. But if you look at ONLY that, it's easy for that statement to be taken out of context. Read all of what he said:

Our Government, has no power except that granted it by the people. It is time to check and reverse the growth of government which shows signs of having grown beyond the consent of the governed. The old Constitution, with its restraints and emphasis on limited government, allows individual freedom to work for the common good. In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem.

Note the words: _In this present crisis_. Yes, he was for smaller gov't - as most republicans are. But to say that his policies laid the groundwork for most of the problems we're facing today.... I would still like an explanation on that.


----------



## chimuelo (May 29, 2014)

Here's some charts and graphs explaining how terrible a free Europe and economic boom for Americans was.

http://www.alternet.org/story/147262/6_shocking_ways_conservatives_helped_cause_the_economic_destruction_of_america?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzRss&utm_campaign=alternet (http://www.alternet.org/story/147262/6_ ... n=alternet)

I think the billionaires who paid for that ad own Liberals in DC, but the charts bring back fond memories of Ross Perot.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 29, 2014)

The only reason it wasn't one guy - Reagan - is that he was a stupid dope and that put him at the mercy of the shitbags with nasty agendas who surrounded him. Still, he should have been sent to prison for his role in the Iran-Contra affair.

It's basically what Snowleopard says: he brought in the era of lower marginal tax rates, cutting social spending, beating labor unions into the ground, government debt (which right now should be higher, but that's not true under all conditions), government deregulation, he ended the Fairness Doctrine...

Gotta go take food out of the oven, but I could go on and on.

He was a piece of shit.


----------



## Musicologo (May 29, 2014)

This is what happened and why it is still happening.

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/a ... as-piketty

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfre ... democratic

Unless we have a new paradigm like a Marshall plan and true federalism in Europe, we will have WWII all over again with dictatorships rising in the dawn of a major economical crisis provoked by extreme inequality and unfair resources distribution.


----------

